# Where's my pancreas?



## Ghost Hunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi

Can someone tell me where my pancreas actually is please? 

I have been experiencing discomfort for the past few weeks just under my right rib, kind of top of the stomach area. 

It happens at all kinds of times but not there constatly. However lately I have noticed it when I have just eaten and not long after eating or going to the loo for a 'sit down' . It feels to me like a buzzing / throbing pain the size of I would say a Hazelnut but sometimes a wallnut at most. Its almost as if I have a blockage inside and the digestion is finding it hard to get through.  I also have an upset tum but not half as bad since I have switched to Slow Release Metformin.

I just wondered if it might be anything to do with my Diabetes (type 2) and if anyone else experiences it ?

Thanks


----------



## ang1988 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Ghost hunter

I think you pancreas in on the left side of your body so it might not be that that is the problem however i think your gall bladder is on the right side so it could be this. If you are having pains after eating you may have gall stones. Of course im not a doc so maybe you should get this checked out by your doctor. 
Good luck


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Ghost hunter,

Your pancreas is about the size of the palm of your hand. It is positioned under the left rib cage in the back of the abdominal cavity, close to the stomach.. The pancreas has two main functions: It produces enzymes which help you to digest food, and it produces insulin which helps control blood sugar.  The digestive enzymes from the pancreas reach the intestine through the pancreatic duct. This drains in to the duodenum together with the duct from the liver and gall bladder. There are approx one million islets of Langerhans in the pancreas. Insulin that the body produces in beta cells of the islets is secreted directly into the small blood vessels passing through the pancreas. In a person with type 1 diabetes, the beta cells are unable to produce sufficient amounts of insulin...if any at all. 

Heidi


----------



## Copepod (Jun 19, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pancreas

Scroll down to "Additional images" for picture of "Digestive organs" to put the pancreas in context of other organs - pancreas is green and labelled 7 in the diagram.

Worth mentioning any unexplained pain to a health professional.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 19, 2009)

Ghost Hunter said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone tell me where my pancreas actually is please?
> 
> ...



I had all of that when I was taking metformin and the slow release glucophage before they realised i was type 1 but i have a bowel disease so this was why it was so painful, usually it is to do with your bowel if you get pain in the area you are on about so worth seeing a doc


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 19, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> I had all of that when I was taking metformin and the slow release glucophage before they realised i was type 1 but i have a bowel disease so this was why it was so painful, usually it is to do with your bowel if you get pain in the area you are on about so worth seeing a doc



was gonna say it sounds like maybe ibs or something to do with the bowels


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 19, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> was gonna say it sounds like maybe ibs or something to do with the bowels



Great minds and all that


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 19, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Great minds and all that



lol yup id say so hehehehehe


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Jun 19, 2009)

There was some mention many years ago by a GP at a different sugery that I might have IBS but I have never heared it mentioned since so dont know much about it let alone its relation to diabetes. Or anythng to do with the bowels


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 19, 2009)

Ghost Hunter said:


> There was some mention many years ago by a GP at a different sugery that I might have IBS but I have never heared it mentioned since so dont know much about it let alone its relation to diabetes. Or anythng to do with the bowels



Try looking at this http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/conditions/ibs1.shtml and it might help


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everybody for replies so far


----------



## Ellowyne (Jun 19, 2009)

*Gallstones?*

Hi there, 

The pain you are describing sounds familar to me....I have gallstones! 

Gallstone pain can be very similar to that of IBS pain. It will be well worth you going to the Drs before the pain gets worses. 

I need to have an Op done to have mine removed but I am scared as I am overweight, depseratley trying to shed more pounds!!

All the best, Lolly xXx


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Jun 20, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The pain you are describing sounds familar to me....I have gallstones!
> 
> ...


 

 Sounds exactly like me, I am overweight and cant seemt to control it whatever I do  Ive never had any ops so even the thought makes me scared to see the doctor  but I am sure when you have come through the op you will wonder to yourself why you got so worked up and what was all the fuss about  I often do that when I am scared and worried its human nature.


----------



## katie (Jun 20, 2009)

Ghosthunter, the sooner you go to the doctor, the less likely you will need to have an op.  Usually they try to control it in other ways first, but if it gets worse you need an op.


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi

Thanks Katie you are right I know its just I am starting to feel like a hypocondriact (sp?) the last year with the number of times I have been to see my GP, I seem to be dealing with a never ending list of ailments one by one so as not to confuse myself or the Dr!

I will make an appointment this week I will see it as sorting out my diabetes support so I actually get some other than that I have from this forum! 

Thanks


----------



## katie (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't worry, I think most diabetics feel like hypocondriacts lol.  I never used to to the doctors, but now I feel like i'm there all the time!  There or the hospital 

Goodluck, let us know how it goes.

Katie


----------



## Caroline (Jun 22, 2009)

I go to the doctor for any unexplained pain, so go and get it sorted. If I am in too much pain and can't wait a couple of days to see the doctor I go to A&E. Did that when I was in agony with my feet and it turned to be celulitus and I needed antbiotics.

Go get it checked. It might be you have lifted something awkwardly, or it could be any one of a number of things. In sitting and worrying about it, any pain gets to feel worse.


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Jun 22, 2009)

Today I am feeling nausious although not been sick, hot, and woozy headed, very tired as well but might be due to a late night. Have had an upset stomach most of the morning. 

Despite all this I have managed to keep drinking water and eat a fruit salad for breakfast and take my metformin SR and other tablets. Not had too much pain since Sat but still battling with mother natures son TOM  

Im going to make an appointment for the dr now.


----------

